# Looking back at the 2013 CruzeTalk National Meet



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Diddo when me erik, justin (jnoobs) and his friend (sorry forgot his name) went drinking Thursday night and watch two old drunk guys fall all over the pool tables was fun and maybe the reason i slept in lol frida morning. But i caught up lol and almost didnt make it threw the toll plaza had to find 50 cents lol and then forgot m camera gerrr. But i will be there next year maybe in a diesal if they make a 6mt and i will try for one tank all the way.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I can't stress enough how fun this was. I have been talking about it since the idea first came up and when the day finally came there was so much to take in! I tried my best to get around and talk with everyone but it was so fun and overwhelming I dont think I was able to talk with each person as much as I would have liked to! Everyone I did have the pleasure to talk with were great people and it was great to know the face beyond the internet. Everyone seemed like genuinely great people and were crazy excited about the meet and the opportunity. Being and hour away, if another meet happens you know ill be there.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm going next time.

Even if I have to go by myself.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Huge props to Xtreme for setting this up! I was a great time and an awesome tour!


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I had an awesome time. Any meet that is planned, i will drive the 10 hours to make it. Andrei and Terry C. are the most awesomest CruzeTalk members of this community. Both were more than willing to get their hands dirty to get my system installed. I wish I could've done more to show my appreciation, but I guess buying the pizza and giving you guys the leftover cld tiles was the least i could do.

The Drive-in theater was pretty cool too


----------



## ericpj (Oct 8, 2012)

I agree! it was a blast... and I'll try to talk more


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I (Justin) and my friend JAKE, had a great time meeting all of you and being there. Thank you again Andrei for setting this up and helping me with the sound issues i was having. Major thanks to Terry on the SUPER Big 3 discount and install that he did on my car! I can NOT wait to do this again . And Jake said he will have the pics up TOMORROW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Excellent write up, Andrei! I'm still blown away that you met up with us on the way down. I knew I asked you when you were leaving and I thought there'd be a slim chance we'd be on there around the same time, but I really didn't think we'd cross paths.

I regret not staying Friday night to enjoy those festivities, but I don't care for driving by myself long distances that much, so between Tim saying he was going back that night and the hotel giving me the refund, I decided it was worth it for me to drive back then. I had some plans here for Saturday that completely changed that day and all worked out for the better anyway. It's not often that I find someone with a similar driving style to myself, but driving along with Tim was awesome and very easy. We stopped at a Texas Roadhouse for dinner somewhere around Cleveland on the way home, and it worked out great with the sun. It was just dropping below the windshield line when we pulled off and it was almost set by the time we got back on.

At one point while I was taking pictures in the plant, Kristina suggested I take it easy on the pictures and just try to take it all in. I did, but I've never been real good at taking it all in when in the moment, so I know the level of 'epicness' really hasn't hit me quite yet. A few days from now I'm sure it'll hit me that I really got to drive a non-saleable diesel Cruze.

I do know that Valentin was taking a bit of a roll call and was trying to record real names with usernames. I'm not real good with names either and while I tried to talk to everyone, I'm sure I missed a few. Hopefully he can share his list here.

Hopefully we can get everything worked out for our next meet. I already texted Tim and asked him if he'd like to help get the ball rolling on it.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh, I'm pretty sure the hotel was 5 minutes up the street from Eat-n-Park, but Eat-n-Park was 15 minutes down the street from the hotel...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Andrei what a great write-up! Fat Guy checking in here! In the real world I go by the name of Fred. I cannot even begin to tell you how thankful I am for all of the effort that you and everyone else put into this! Although I was not able to take the tour with you due to my leg that in no way diminished the amount of fun I had just being with everyone. It was so nice to meet you and your wife. 

It was so nice to be able to meet all of the forum members who came on this trip. Everyone is such a genuine person and I truly enjoyed all of the camaraderie and and conversation that we all shared during that time. I love the enthusiasm of all the forum members both on CruzeTalk and especially during this trip to Lordstown! 

Thank you so much for my stickers for my car! My car now wears them proudly and that's where they will stay. I cannot believe that you have them in the color blue which matches my car. 

I would also like to say to all the forum members who attended the Lordstown meet that while I do not remember all of your names you are all an amazing bunch of people! Andrei, Terry C, Jon, Justin, Chris, Eric, Terry M, Christian, Jeanne, Aaron, Ryan, Dave, Jake and everyone I have not mentioned thank you all for the unforgettable experience! For all the photographs and video That we now have on the forum so I can relive this wonderful experience everyday!

PS: Terry C thank you for the dog tags and getting me the t-shirt at the store! 

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Andrei what a great write-up! Fat Guy checking in here! In the real world I go by the name of Fred. I cannot even begin to tell you how thankful I am for all of the effort that you and everyone else put into this! Although I was not able to take the tour with you due to my leg that in no way diminished the amount of fun I had just being with everyone. It was so nice to meet you and your wife.
> 
> It was so nice to be able to meet all of the forum members who came on this trip. Everyone is such a genuine person and I truly enjoyed all of the camaraderie and and conversation that we all shared during that time. I love the enthusiasm of all the forum members both on CruzeTalk and especially during this trip to Lordstown!
> 
> ...


Wow you have a dam n good memory lol.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Fantastic review, if anything, i wanted to go, not for the plant, but to meet everyone at CruzeTalk. After being here for 2 years i truly feel as if we are closely knit as a family, and i can totally related to how it must've felt to put a face behind a username. 

Pick a date i'll go, and i will pitch in to help.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Just an idea but is there any that we from half way around the world can be included, maybe with Skype or Face Time?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Aussie said:


> Just an idea but is there any that we from half way around the world can be included, maybe with Skype or Face Time?


At the plant i doubt this will be allowed. But at the meets etc i don't see why not...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I just meant in some of the activities, I didn't mean plant tours etc. It would be nice to see some of the other members. 

By the way did anyone see the V8's at Austin even on TV. I watched Saturday live, 5am Sunday here, and watched a recording of Sunday.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Aussie said:


> I just meant in some of the activities, I didn't mean plant tours etc. It would be nice to see some of the other members.
> 
> By the way did anyone see the V8's at Austin even on TV. I watched Saturday live, 5am Sunday here, and watched a recording of Sunday.


Ofcourse we can do that, and eventually we will ally fly out to Australia and meet yall lol.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

This was an awesome meet!

I've had the pleasure of meeting quite a bit of Cruzen through my local group (Southern Ontario) and now the Regional / National group at Lordstown. 

I must say, I like the demographic of people buying the Cruze we all seem to click. The Cruze owners are a reflection of the car - hard working, efficient, can hold their own, and pretty nice to be around. I already look forward to next year and will definitely make the time to stay the entire weekend next time. I'm glad I was able to come down even for just a night and day and see everyone though!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I could not see myself making that trip and not staying more than a night

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well I could not see myself making that trip and not staying more than a night


In your case, absolutely! 

It's fitting that it was you who made that journey - that was one H3LLOFATRIP, I must say. :th_coolio:

It was great meeting you, and I'm glad you made it home safely. Hope to see you and everyone else (plus some newbies) next year!


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

*Great summary Xtreme*

What a terrific summary of the meet, Xtreme!!! Thanks for putting the experience into words so eloquently! We enjoyed meeting all of you so very much and look forward to getting together again! We came to this meet because of the Cruze and ended up meeting some really great people in the process. The range in ages was impressive and the way everyone enjoyed the day and each other was truly wonderful. Even the weather cooperated! This is Ohio, and the weather that day was not common for this area in mid-May. Everything about the day was great and picture perfect. 

One of the best parts of the day(and there were many) was seeing the looks on the Lordstown workers' faces when our "parade" of 18 Cruzes drove by where they were taking their break. Priceless...

I only wish I had asked to hear that stereo of yours! :music:

You mentioned a Fall meet. That would be great as we don't want to have to wait a full year to get back together with everyone. Jeanne --"the lady with the pretty light blue Cruze" and my Chevy-obsessed husband, Ed. ccasion14:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE , do you have any other pictures of your Cruze? The LTZ RS looks really nice in that color.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

*Careful what you ask for!!!!*



Starks8 said:


> Hey 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE , do you have any other pictures of your Cruze? The LTZ RS looks really nice in that color.


 Hey thanks Starks8! We love the color too and question why it was discontinued. You might regret asking for more photos of my Cruze as I think I've taken about 1000 of them! HA! Here are 2 I took right after I added the painted side moulding strips. Thanks for asking!
View attachment 14462
View attachment 14463


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Hey thanks Starks8! We love the color too and question why it was discontinued. You might regret asking for more photos of my Cruze as I think I've taken about 1000 of them! HA! Here are 2 I took right after I added the painted side moulding strips. Thanks for asking!
> View attachment 14462
> View attachment 14463



lol, maybe Chevy will bring back this color for the 2015 Cruzes? My wife has a 2012 Civic in this same color but I think the Cruze LTZ RS is a better looking car, haha! But I guess if/when you go to sell your Cruze, you can tell the salesman that you have a more unique Cruze since there aren't too many others on the road this color, especially in the LTZ RS trim level, lol! The same can be said for the Gold Mist Cruze LTZ RS's which also looks very sharp and is a real head turner when you actually see one on the road!

So how do you like your EGR bug shield/hood guard protector? Do you find it being a distraction at all when driving? Does it do a good job of keeping down the amount of rocks and other debris that reaches your windshield? Also, nice job on your side moulding strips. I personally don't like the look of them on cars but yours look pretty good.

And as far as pictures go, myself and the other forum members could never grow tired of Cruze pictures, haha! We live for Cruze pictures, lol! You should just start a picture garage (tab located towards top of page) and put all your pictures there.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> lol, maybe Chevy will bring back this color for the 2015 Cruzes? My wife has a 2012 Civic in this same color but I think the Cruze LTZ RS is a better looking car, haha! But I guess if/when you go to sell your Cruze, you can tell the salesman that you have a more unique Cruze since there aren't too many others on the road this color, especially in the LTZ RS trim level, lol! The same can be said for the Gold Mist Cruze LTZ RS's which also looks very sharp and is a real head turner when you actually see one on the road!
> 
> So how do you like your EGR bug shield/hood guard protector? Do you find it being a distraction at all when driving? Does it do a good job of keeping down the amount of rocks and other debris that reaches your windshield? Also, nice job on your side moulding strips. I personally don't like the look of them on cars but yours look pretty good.
> 
> And as far as pictures go, myself and the other forum members could never grow tired of Cruze pictures, haha! We live for Cruze pictures, lol! You should just start a picture garage (tab located towards top of page) and put all your pictures there.


 Thanks! I added the moulding just to break up the solid blue on the sides. They have ended up saving me from a few side dings too. Surprisingly, the bug/stone guard is not visible to me when I drive because of the slope of the hood. As to how well it works, I have watched stones come right at my car then shoot up and over my roof just because of the way the guard changes the airstream around it. So I do like it and think it has saved me from getting numerous stone chips on the front end. Driving in the winter here in Ohio, lots of stones get hurled around on the highway, so that was my primary reason for adding it. I have similar little visors on the top of my side mirrors now which help prevent rain, snow and ice from building up on the side mirrors-- plus they look pretty nice. :blush:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Thanks! I added the moulding just to break up the solid blue on the sides. They have ended up saving me from a few side dings too. Surprisingly, the bug/stone guard is not visible to me when I drive because of the slope of the hood. As to how well it works, I have watched stones come right at my car then shoot up and over my roof just because of the way the guard changes the airstream around it. So I do like it and think it has saved me from getting numerous stone chips on the front end. Driving in the winter here in Ohio, lots of stones get hurled around on the highway, so that was my primary reason for adding it. I have similar little visors on the top of my side mirrors now which help prevent rain, snow and ice from building up on the side mirrors-- plus they look pretty nice. :blush:


Oh okay, cool. Well that's good to know that it's doing its job, lol! Yeah, I've seen those little side mirror visors things on ebay or something like that. Doesn't your LTZ come with the heated side mirrors?


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Any word on a 2014 meet???? Or another later this year?

Sent from my beast GS4


----------

